# Iowa Medicaid Interpreter Services-T1013



## BABS37 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a question on billing for Interpreter Services. I can't find any real documentation for this and when I called Medicaid- they faxed me the amended letters- 811, 812, and 846. Anyhow, when billing for the interpreter's transportation time, our clinic is starting the time they leave and enter the clinic, then face-to-face time with the patient and then the time it takes the interpreter to get back to their original destination. So, it looks like this: 

Patient's appt time: 7:30 A.M. 
Interpreter Leaves: 7:10 A.M.
Arrives at the Clinic: 7:30 A.M. 
End Time: 8:08 A.M.  
I can't see the time the patient left the room...

So the clinic wants to bill for the transportation time so they will bill out from 7:10 to 8:08- 4 units total. 

When I look up the billing guidelines, I see that transportation is covered but the document I have says its the clinics responsibility to pay that... and T1013 can only be counted per face-to-face time that the interpreter and patient actually spent together. 

Does anyone have any information on this? It would be greatly appreciated!!!! Thank you!


----------

